# Clover + nvidia



## glvc (16 Février 2015)

j'ai un souci d'installateur pour le driver de la carte msi Nvidia GTX 960. Je arrive pas à installer les drivers sous clover yosemite même après instruction diverse dans clover configurator grhhhhh


----------



## polyzargone (17 Février 2015)

La méthode est la suivante :

Dans Clover Configurator, rubrique Boot

Cocher nv_disable=1 et décocher le cas échéant nvda_drv=1 puis redémarrer.
Installer les derniers webdrivers nVidia (en fonction de la version de Yosemite, 10.10, 10.10.1 ou 10.10.2). Si besoin, changer le SMBios par un MacPro (voir quel modèle en fonction de la config mais MacPro 3,1 devrait suffire).
Retourner dans Clover Configurator et décocher nv_disable=1 puis cocher nvda_drv=1
Redémarrer.

En principe, les webdrivers nVidia seront chargés à la place des drivers nVidia fournis en standard.
Il est possible maintenant d'installer Cuda si nécessaire.


----------



## glvc (17 Février 2015)

Ma méthode est la suivante :

reinstallation vierge avec unibeast et yosemite sur un ssd 
boot sur le ssd puis installation du driver nvidia là ça marche 
puis redémarrage et installation de clover 
puis clover configurator nvda_drv=1
puis inject nvdia 

voilà

pour l'instant la dernière version de cuda ne marche pas

problème suivant :
en allant dans le rapport système ma Carte graphique  est reconnu en tant que nvdia et la vrai =0 Go???
Jeu de composants :    Unknown

  Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)

  Bus :    PCIe

  Longueur de la voie PCIe :    x16

  VRAM (totale) :    0 Mo

  Fournisseur :    NVIDIA (0x10de)

  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x1401

  Identifiant de révision :    0x00a1

  Révision de la ROM :    84.06.0D.00.F1

et mon processeur graphique même combat

Type :    Processeur graphique (GPU)

  Bus :    Intégré

  VRAM (dynamique, max.) :    10

  Fournisseur :    Intel (0x8086)

  Identifiant du périphérique :    0x0412

  Identifiant de révision :    0x0006

  Informations sur l’extension du noyau :    Aucune kext n’est chargée


Je n'ose pas trop y toucher 


ma config 
X79 UD7TH + MSI 960 GTX 2GO + 1 écran display port +1 écran dvi +16 GO ram 
yosemite 10.10.2


----------



## polyzargone (17 Février 2015)

T'aurais pas oublié de désactiver le GPU Intel intégré dans le BIOS par hasard ? Parce que clairement, ce que te dit Informations Système c'est qu'il a trouvé les deux  !
Du coup, OS X perd les pédales et ne sachant pas switcher entre les deux, il n'en active aucun


----------



## glvc (18 Février 2015)

je voulais que les 2 gpu marchent sinon je vais faire un test mais là je suis en prod c'est chaud j'ai encore passé 48 H à résoudre le problème


----------



## polyzargone (18 Février 2015)

glvc a dit:


> je voulais que les 2 gpu marchent



Ah non, ça ce n'est pas possible 

Mais tu ne perdra rien au change, ta GTX 960 est infiniment plus puissante que le GPU intégré de ton processeur


----------



## glvc (23 Février 2015)

j'ai desactive le gpu interne mais les infos systemes me dit que j'ai toujours 0 GO au lieu de 2 go il y'a fil une incidence ?


----------



## polyzargone (23 Février 2015)

Bon, reprenons :

- Ta config exacte avec les specs.
- Ton config.plist Clover.

Dans un premier temps, essaie avec nvda_drv=1 mais *sans* Inject nVidia. Vérifie également que nv_disable=1 n'est pas coché, sinon ça ne peut pas marcher. nv_disable=1 est en contracdiction avec nvda_drv=1

À première vue, je dirais que ton config.plist est mal configuré (tu l'as fait toi-même ou tu l'as récupéré ?).


----------



## glvc (23 Février 2015)

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<!DOCTYPE plist PUBLIC "-//Apple//DTD PLIST 1.0//EN" "http://www.apple.com/DTDs/PropertyList-1.0.dtd">
<plist version="1.0">
<dict>
    <key>ACPI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>DSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>Debug</key>
            <false/>
            <key>DropOEM_DSM</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Fixes</key>
            <dict>
                <key>AddHDMI_8000000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>AddPNLF_1000000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>DeleteUnused_400000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>FIX_ACST_4000000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>FIX_ADP1_800000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>FIX_RTC_20000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>FIX_S3D_2000000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>FixRegions_10000000</key>
                <true/>
                <key>NewWay_80000000</key>
                <true/>
            </dict>
            <key>Name</key>
            <string>DSDT.aml</string>
            <key>ReuseFFFF</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
        <key>DropTables</key>
        <array>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>Cpu0Ist</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>DMAR</string>
            </dict>
            <dict>
                <key>Signature</key>
                <string>SSDT</string>
                <key>TableId</key>
                <string>CpuPm</string>
            </dict>
        </array>
        <key>SSDT</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DropOem</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Generate</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>Boot</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Arguments</key>
        <string>nvda_drv=1 kext-dev-mode=1</string>
        <key>Debug</key>
        <false/>
        <key>DefaultLoader</key>
        <string>boot.efi</string>
        <key>DefaultVolume</key>
        <string>LastBootedVolume</string>
        <key>Legacy</key>
        <string>PBR</string>
        <key>Secure</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Timeout</key>
        <integer>5</integer>
        <key>XMPDetection</key>
        <false/>
    </dict>
    <key>Devices</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Audio</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ResetHDA</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
        <key>USB</key>
        <dict>
            <key>AddClockID</key>
            <true/>
            <key>FixOwnership</key>
            <true/>
            <key>Inject</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>GUI</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Mouse</key>
        <dict>
            <key>DoubleClick</key>
            <integer>500</integer>
            <key>Enabled</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Mirror</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Speed</key>
            <integer>8</integer>
        </dict>
        <key>Scan</key>
        <true/>
        <key>ScreenResolution</key>
        <string>1280x1024</string>
        <key>Theme</key>
        <string>embedded</string>
    </dict>
    <key>Graphics</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Inject</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Intel</key>
            <false/>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <true/>
        </dict>
    </dict>
    <key>KernelAndKextPatches</key>
    <dict>
        <key>AppleRTC</key>
        <true/>
    </dict>
    <key>RtVariables</key>
    <dict>
        <key>MLB</key>
        <string>C02032109R5DC771H</string>
        <key>ROM</key>
        <string>UseMacAddr0</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SMBIOS</key>
    <dict>
        <key>BiosReleaseDate</key>
        <string>02/29/08</string>
        <key>BiosVendor</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>BiosVersion</key>
        <string>MP31.88Z.006C.B05.0802291410</string>
        <key>Board-ID</key>
        <string>Mac-F42C88C8</string>
        <key>BoardManufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>BoardType</key>
        <integer>11</integer>
        <key>ChassisAssetTag</key>
        <string>Pro-Enclosure</string>
        <key>ChassisManufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>ChassisType</key>
        <string>06</string>
        <key>Family</key>
        <string>Mac Pro</string>
        <key>Manufacturer</key>
        <string>Apple Inc.</string>
        <key>Mobile</key>
        <false/>
        <key>ProductName</key>
        <string>MacPro3,1</string>
        <key>SerialNumber</key>
        <string>G8815052XYL</string>
        <key>Trust</key>
        <false/>
        <key>Version</key>
        <string>1.0</string>
    </dict>
    <key>SystemParameters</key>
    <dict>
        <key>InjectKexts</key>
        <string>Detect</string>
        <key>InjectSystemID</key>
        <true/>
    </dict>
</dict>
</plist>


----------



## glvc (23 Février 2015)

4790K +x79 UD7 TH + MX 100 512 go os 10.10.02 et MX100 256 windows 8.1 + gtx 960 msi 2 go


----------



## glvc (23 Février 2015)

J'ai configure moi même clover 

j'ai du thunderbolt 1


----------



## polyzargone (23 Février 2015)

Hummm, à première vue, ça m'a l'air OK. Essaie avec un SMBios d'iMac14,2 pour voir.
Il n'y a pas de raison que ça ne fonctionne pas… Tu confirmes que l'Intel HD est bien désactivée dans le BIOS, que les webdrivers sont installés *et* sélectionnés dans le panneau de préférences nVidia des Préférences Système ?


----------



## glvc (23 Février 2015)

j'ai bien nvidia dans les prefsintel HD off


----------



## glvc (24 Février 2015)

tout bon ca marche en enlevant inject nvidia


----------



## glvc (26 Février 2015)

bizarre que Nvidia est en false pourtant ma gtx 960 est reconnue 

</dict>
    <key>Graphics</key>
    <dict>
        <key>Inject</key>
        <dict>
            <key>ATI</key>
            <false/>
            <key>Intel</key>
            <false/>
            <key>NVidia</key>
            <false/>
        </dict>
    </dict>


----------

